# Probar diodos con multimetro



## Carlosmec (Jul 11, 2010)

Saludos, soy nuevo en el foro.

Cuando pruebo un diodo con un multimetro, la corriente que lo atraviesa va de la punta negra (comun) a la punta roja? o esto depende del multimetro.

Gracias.


----------



## cerebroo (Jul 11, 2010)

Hola.
Depende como hayas puesto las puntas de tu multimetro.
La roja va a Ohmio, y el negro al Comun.
Pones la negra en el catodo del diodo, y la roja al anodo, y como es un switch abierto, deberia marcarte ohmiaje infinito.. o un 1 a la iquierda de sobrerango.

Saludos.


----------



## pepechip (Jul 11, 2010)

Si, claro que depende del multimetro.
En los analogicos deves de utilizar la escala x1, y dependiendo del modelo puedes tener el positivo en la punta roja o en la negra. (deveras de averiguarlo en el modelo tuyo)
En los digitales utilizas la escala de medir diodos, y el positivo lo tienes en la borna roja.


----------



## lubeck (Jul 11, 2010)

En mi multimetro que es digital...
lo pongo en el simbolito de diodo... le pongo las terminales en cada extremo... 

1.- si pone un 1 estan mal puesta las terminales o no conduce
2.- si pone algo diferente a 1 esta bien y el negro el catodo y el rojo el anodo
pone unos numeritos en la pantalla.... sabes que son? yo si 
3.- si pita esta roto, o no sirve... creo...

saludos


----------



## MGustavo (Jul 11, 2010)

Siempre es recomendable leer algún libro.. Pero a veces observar algún video ayuda.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-PE__c4U6k&annotation_id=annotation_144850&feature=iv

PD: Los 4 de la fila inferior son diodos rectificadores, y el que está en la fila superior es un diodo zener.

Saludos!


----------

